# What DID you accomplish today?



## Claire (Feb 15, 2009)

I just added to the line about what I should be doing, but it occurred to me to add a line for patting ourselves on our backs.  What did you do today that makes you feel good about yourself.  I don't mean earth-shattering (that's OK, too), but also the little stuff.  For example, I made my husband's favorite breakfast (blintzes) and lunch (BLTs) as part of my Valentine's day gift to him.  Small, but good stuff is fine.  Catching up on chores.  Stuff like that.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 15, 2009)

Despite fighting a cold I am making a dent in the kitchen and I've got a roast cooking so I can break it down and make tacos tonight.  

I'm working hard on making a nice blog and yesterday I made my first ever homemade mac and cheese.


----------



## Silversage (Feb 15, 2009)

I cleaned all the mail and junk off the dining room table, and hemmed 2 pair of pants for my GF.  

Doesn't sound like much, but it is my day off work!


----------



## HMGgal (Feb 15, 2009)

Got up early and took a 7 am spinning class, went and got the paper and some nice pastries for my husband's breakfast, cleaned out the refrigerator, have my favorite lunch in front of me (insert sarcasm here) non-fat yogurt, non-fat (and no taste) popcorn, and water. Oh yum. I'm trying to lose "that last 10 pounds" that is so brutal. I've work out HARD 6 times per week, plus low fat foods for the last 6 weeks. Know what I've lost? 4 pounds. Jeesh.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I got up and sent a couple messages.

I perused a Food Network Kitchens cookbook and found a recipe for tonight.... Chicken Saltimbocca

I went to WinCo (HUGE grocery store with very reasonable prices) and got things I needed for the week.... even things I really didn't need.... two pork roasts, potato chips and jello. 

When I got home, I was greeted by the neighbor's black lab as I was getting out of my car.

I put the groceries away, and Mark went out for a late breakfast. He's having a pork picnic roast for dinner with potatoes, another vegie and garlic bread. That is in the small crock-pot as I type.

That is it so far.


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 15, 2009)

I've done absolutely nothing constructive.Hoping I don't break the momentum 


Munky.


----------



## Constance (Feb 15, 2009)

I got a lot of good writing done today. It isn't always easy to write about the personal lives of our parents and grandparents, but it is part of the story, and I think I covered the situation honestly and respectfully.


----------



## Sonne (Feb 15, 2009)

I accomplished nothing today. Well actually I made my grandmother cry that was emotionally painful. Spoke to an old long lost friend so that was good. Made another friend happy for all the wrong reasons. Spoke to my mother on positive notes after her and I were not talking for over 2 years. The one thing I wanted to do was laundry but like always put that off, yay stinky clothes for work tomorrow. Killed about 30 roaches, so 30 down, a million more to go. Cleaned up a corner of my bedroom that was a mess for several months so that is good. Didn't get around to making my second dinner, so hopefully that will be accomplished tomorrow night.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 16, 2009)

Today was very productive.  I made it to church, went to a memorial service for a lovely lady, visited my son's apartment (imagine 3 young men living in an apartment.  Needless to say I only stayed 10 mins since there really wasn't a place to sit.), got my homework for one class completed and started the homework for my second class that is due Tues.


----------



## luvs (Feb 16, 2009)

i made a 95% final grade at cooking school friday & began work fer my new classes that begin tomorrow.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 16, 2009)

I did nothing, absolutely nothing, very unlike me but it felt great to lounge around and recoup on some much needed rest.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 16, 2009)

Cleaned up all the toys the kids left behind yesterday, did my exchanges, went to breakfast with DH..WE then shopped for wood floor for our family room. Played with little Zbun my grand kids pup who has a broken leg. Poor little guy was so excited to see me he was crying that little puppy noise...Watched Olivia for an hour..Now, i'm going to watch a movie with dh. ahhh, it's so nice to be lazy
kades


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 16, 2009)

errr. is 'nothing' an answer?! ok ok, I did enjoy doing pretty much nothing, had such an awesome brunch with my girlfriends - omelet (ham, onion and avocado), the best french toast ever and nutella crepe.  Woww, after that, I could not do much because I was so full! 

~Saraaa


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 16, 2009)

luvs said:


> i made a 95% final grade at cooking school friday & began work fer my new classes that begin tomorrow.


Good for you!  Congrats!   I wish I could go to cooking school!  **dreaming**


----------



## Constance (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats from me too, Luvs!

I got some more good writing done, and now I'm getting ready to wash my hair.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 16, 2009)

the hardest thing in the world for me to do is to do nothing. got it done today though, lol. read the paper and drank coffee. played on line my word game, surfed the forums i belong to. took a nap. on net most of afternoon. did search on line for planting zones and container gardens for vegs. got out the book i bought on it and read part, finish tonight. oh forgot to say more rain, and gloom and chilly, so just stayed warm and goofed off. actually it wasn't that hard at all.


----------



## JoMama (Feb 16, 2009)

Assembled a porta-crib to keep in guest room ... my first grandchild / granddaughter, daughter, & son-in-law come for a visit next month ... now I have to sew Care Bear sheets & bumper pad.

And my doggie Lucy was standing by to give me assembly advice ...


----------



## Dina (Feb 16, 2009)

Finished laundry for my kids, fixed dinner and exercised with DH.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 17, 2009)

I finally got around to making my first ever batch of home-made refried beans. The best thing is, they turned out great!

Barbara


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, this thread is dated the 15th. I searched the net for recipes for 2. I need to revamp my cooking and shopping habits as it is just me. I read a million recipes and saved about 100. I plan to plan a menu and shop accordingly. I usually just fill the pantry and freezer with everything. I can't afford to do that now. Planning all that took up most of the day. Then I talked to my son and on the spur of the moment, haphazardly planned a dinner for my grandsons 7th birthday. Just typing this is making me tired. I ended up roasting a chicken, making parsley potatoes, succotash and a chocolate cake with chocolate malt frosting.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 17, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> I finally got around to making my first ever batch of home-made refried beans. The best thing is, they turned out great!
> 
> Barbara


 That is what I have always thought of doing, just never got around to doing it.  My boyfriend loves Mexican food and would appreciate the homemade refried beans rather than the canned.  Do you have a recipe?


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 17, 2009)

JoMama said:


> Assembled a porta-crib to keep in guest room ... my first grandchild / granddaughter, daughter, & son-in-law come for a visit next month ... now I have to sew Care Bear sheets & bumper pad.
> 
> And my doggie Lucy was standing by to give me assembly advice ...


What a cute little room. Congratulations on our new grandchild!   I'm sure the sheets will look adorable!

What a cute dog!  It's always handy to have someone overseeing things.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 17, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> That is what I have always thought of doing, just never got around to doing it. My boyfriend loves Mexican food and would appreciate the homemade refried beans rather than the canned. Do you have a recipe?


I read some recipes here, but I didn't have most of the things they called for (and can't afford to go get them), so I just improvised. I just cooked my pinto beans until they were soft. I rinsed them and then almost covered them with water again. I didn't have onion or anything, so I added onion powder, granulated garlic, a few good shakes of Tabasco, and a good-sized blob of lard (I have always heard it is best, and it worked great). I just cooked on low for quite awhile, stirring and mashing (with a potato masher). These didn't turn out really spicy, which I do sometimes like, but I just added the spice when I made burritos with them. I actually like the canned ones (some brands anyway), and truthfully I was trying to make mine kind of like them, but better (if you know what I mean). 

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2009)

I didn't accomplish much, so tired today, I fell asleep while my bread was in the oven, so it got a little too brown but it was still delicious.


----------



## Dina (Feb 17, 2009)

I got some house cleaning done.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 17, 2009)

My last nerve was stepped on this morning and, as a result, I pitched a hissy-fit at the cable company.  Then because of it or coincidence, I had phone and Internet service this afternoon.  Beyond that, washed and set my hair.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 18, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> I didn't accomplish much, so tired today, I fell asleep while my bread was in the oven, so it got a little too brown but it was still delicious.


Hope you're not as tired today..I've had that happen to me and it's awful trying to keep going. That bread sounds so good. I need to make some for friday to go with the beans the kids asked for.
kadesma


----------



## fahriye (Feb 18, 2009)

I got all my colourful beads out and made some ear rings today, first for months. It is good to be creative again.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 18, 2009)

I started a batch of Artisan 5 min. a day bread dough. Also usual chores of feeding cats and cleaning litter boxes.  Made Coffee , loaded dishwasher of this mornings dishes.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 18, 2009)

I needed to get a copy of a title on a mobile home I've owned for 20 years for financial reasons and after making three trips to the county office and them searching through their old computer system I finally was able to get the title copy. Those ladies at the county office went above and beyond to help me.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 18, 2009)

Pealed an entire jars worth of garlic (any hints on how to get the smell off my fingers?), helped my daughter blow up a bunch of balloons to fill her friend's car with for the girl's 18th birthday, put together my Pampered Chef new consultant book, and organized my little instruction cards all while watching a Roseanne marathon on Oxygen.  It's more than I've done in days and it really doesn't feel like all that much.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 18, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Pealed an entire jars worth of garlic (any hints on how to get the smell off my fingers?), helped my daughter blow up a bunch of balloons to fill her friend's car with for the girl's 18th birthday, put together my Pampered Chef new consultant book, and organized my little instruction cards all while watching a Roseanne marathon on Oxygen. It's more than I've done in days and it really doesn't feel like all that much.


 
Lemon juice... that's what I have always heard to take away odor from the hands, due to onions or garlic.

Happy Birthday to your DD's friend!   

AND, I love Roseanne!! That is like my family back in NY state.



Me, I worked today, and then I came home to make dinner.  I am spoiling myself tonight, while doing laundry.  Exciting, eh?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 19, 2009)

Cleaned my cooking range, unloaded dishwasher, put bread dough in oven, feed cats, empty litter boxes, made coffee.


----------



## fahriye (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been swimming today and going to make a vegetarian stir fry with lots of crunchy vegetables and chick peas. I feel the spring in the air and start eating healty for those sunny days ahead.


----------



## mikki (Feb 19, 2009)

Worked all day, threw chicken tenders in the oven,took a bubble bath, finished putting the stamps on the wedding invitations and now I'm relaxing on the puter


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 19, 2009)

mikki said:


> Worked all day, threw chicken tenders in the oven,took a bubble bath, finished putting the stamps on the wedding invitations and now I'm relaxing on the puter


Ahhh.... a bubble bath, that's what I need after working all day, but I'm making dinner!... but you're three hours ahead of me, so that explains it. 

On your avartar, is that your kitty?  That looks like a cat I had years ago, named Cassie.


Me, I worked all day.  Then, I came home and unloaded the dishwasher/partially loaded it up again, 2 loads of laundry, making supper, made a big pitcher of iced tea... and that's about it so far... on the computer, too!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 23, 2009)

Shredded some Vermont cheddar for use in the bread dough. 
Made a batch of Vermont Cheddar Cheese bread dough and baked 3 loaves of them. 
Cleaned up the kitchen.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 23, 2009)

I rearrange my office. I recently purchased a new computer and found when moving my computer desk that it was literally on it's last leg, so I bought a new computer desk and rearranged the whole room in the process. Now it's nice and neat and no I can't promise it will stay that way!


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 23, 2009)

took 1/2 of my kids swing set apart ( since they no longer use it).
The other 1/2 is wednesdays project.
Nothing feels better than swinging a sledge hammer in 20 degree weather....


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 23, 2009)

Car washed and oil changed; sanded new patio screen and applied one coat of varnish.  Waiting for it to dry, then will sand and give it another coat.  Baking Coconut creamcheese pound cake for DW. (surprise)


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 23, 2009)

Packed my suitcase for my trip to Dave's so I can have some Coconut Cream Cheese Poundcake!  

Yesterday I listed some things on ebay and I listed more today.  Still lots more to list.  I will list as many as I can today.

Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Feb 23, 2009)

Today was a challenge, 4 kids and all think they are starving at 3:30. None liked the lunch they were served so..order 1- a large baked potato, med  hamburger patty, ravioli,bread and butter, buttered green beans
order-2 small burger patty, 1/2 hot dog, ravioli, green beans large baked potato, bread and butter, sliced strawberries
order 3 hot dog, mac and cheese, green beans, ravioli, 
order 4 ravioli, bread and butter 2 helpings of ravioli, mac and cheese, strawberries and a bite of hamburger and a bite of hot dog under protest...next time I was told he'd have scrambled eggs and cheese now it's quiet and everyone has gone home..DH just asked me if I planned to cook anything else or was the 2 hamburgers and my hot dog he had for dinner all there was?
kadesma


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 24, 2009)

Barbara: Come on over!  Talk about a rich cake (6 eggs, 1/2 lb Butter, 3 cups sugar); just looking at it I put on a pound.  Just to make it more decadent I put on cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Nils Hoyum (Feb 24, 2009)

Today was another day full of shameless self-promotion.


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 24, 2009)

You've gotta toot your own horn if no one will toot it for you.......


----------



## Nils Hoyum (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree!
This is what I am promoting. It is a new project of mine.
How to cook meat.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 24, 2009)

Mailed our daughter's wedding invitations today - whew! glad to have that done. Been working on them for a week.


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 24, 2009)

Nils:  I commend you.  Keep up the good work; I shall visit your site often.  Most excellent!


----------



## Nils Hoyum (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you Dave!
I try to add 2-3 articles per week. I am pretty excited about the possibilities of the website.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 24, 2009)

Got the lawn tractor out...It Cranked the first time....Yipeee....Cut some weeds, and and early spring "stuff" in the backyard, and a small section on one side of the house...
Naw..it ain't spring just yet...but it wanna be long now.


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 24, 2009)

When Spring is sprung,
And the grass is riz,
SoCal is where all the good stuff is.    (Anon)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 24, 2009)

Nils Hoyum said:


> I agree!
> This is what I am promoting. It is a new project of mine.
> How to cook meat.


'
'
I like your project Nils!!......Lets Discuss Cooking!! 

Bring on a recipe or two!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 24, 2009)

went shopping, lol, did buy fabric to make two pj lounging pants. that is about it, course the usual picking up and putting things away.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2009)

babetoo said:


> went shopping, lol, did buy fabric to make two pj lounging pants. that is about it, course the usual picking up and putting things away.


I've been hunting for a pattern to make shorts for Olivia for summer. The stores are full of shorts but they are so short underwear is seen with every move. Both my daughter and I just like shorts a little longer and more comfortable.Found some pretty pink striped seersucker I'd like to use.now to find a pattern..Do you have a favorite name pattern company?
kades


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 27, 2009)

So far this morning, I cut up 4 lbs of meat, grind them in my food grinder, vac sealed them and put them in the freezer. Also cut my finger, bleeding wouldn't stop for 10 min, thought I would have to go to the emergency room.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2009)

Not a lot, made banana bead, mixed the tuna for dinner, picked up some puzzles for Carson next friday, got Olivia some hair ribbons and also got puzzles for Ethan and a project for  cade. Now I need to go water my plants on the patio and feed the fish

kadesma


----------



## Guts (Mar 1, 2009)

*AAADD*​

(Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder)

This is how Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder manifests itself:


I decide to water my garden.

As I turn on the hose in the driveway, I look over at my car and decide my car needs washing.

As I start toward the garage, I notice that there is mail on the porch table that I brought up from the mailbox earlier.

I decide to go through the mail before I wash the car.

I lay my car keys down on the table, put the junk mail in the garbage can under the table, and notice that the can is full.

So, I decide to put the bills back on the table and take out the garbage first.

But then I think, since I'm going to be near the mailbox when I take out the garbage anyway, I may as well pay the bills first.

I take my checkbook off the table, and see that there is only one check left.

My extra checks are in my desk in the study, so I go inside the house to my desk where I find the can of Coke that I had been drinking.

I'm going to look for my checks, but first I need to push the Coke aside so that I don't accidentally knock it over.

I see that the Coke is getting warm, and I decide I should put it in the refrigerator to keep it cold.

As I head toward the kitchen with the Coke a vase of flowers on the counter catches my eye--they need to be watered.

I set the Coke down on the counter, and I discover my reading glasses that I've been searching for all morning.

I decide I better put them back on my desk, but first I'm going to water the flowers.

I set the glasses back down on the counter, fill a container with water and suddenly I spot the TV remote. Someone left it on the kitchen table.

I realize that tonight w! hen we go to watch TV, I will be looking for the remote, but I won't remember that it's on the kitchen table, so I decide to put it back in the den where it belongs, but first I'll water the flowers.

I pour some water in the flowers, but quite a bit of it spills on the floor.

So, I set the remote back down on the table, get some towels and wipe up the spill.

Then I head down the hall trying to remember what I was planning to do.

*At the end of the day:*

the car isn't washed

the bills aren't paid

there is a warm can of Coke sitting on the counter

the flowers don't have enough water

there is still only one check in my check book

I can't find the remote

I can't find my glasses

I don't remember what I did with the car keys.

Then when I try to figure out why nothing got done today, I'm really! baffled because I know I was busy all day long, and I'm really tired.

I realize this is a serious problem, and I'll try to get some help for it, but first I'll check my e-mail.

Do me a favor, will you? Forward this message to everyone you know, because I don't remember to whom it has been sent.

Don't laugh -- if this isn't you yet, your day is coming!

GROWING OLDER IS MANDATORY.
GROWING UP IS OPTIONAL.

LAUGHING AT YOURSELF IS THERAPEUTIC!

Have a Great Day!​


----------



## Katie H (Mar 1, 2009)

Guts...been there.  Done that.  Got the T-shirt.

Besides the normal morning "chores," I baked a loaf of banana-nut bread.  The smell nearly made me crazy.  Can't wait to slice into it and smear some cream cheese on it.


----------

